# 2007 vibe tach signal location



## case310350 (Jan 5, 2008)

Have an rs5-g5m with a vibe and manual transmission. Hooked up, programed for manual. with car running pull the hand brake, push the key button. then the lights flash 5 times, indicating a tach error. if I turn off the key engine stops, where it should remain running. 

I have the red/white wire connected to the black wire at the ecm far right connector. black wire is located far right middle in the connector. Need some help to confirm this is the tach wire.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Run virtual tach and no connection is needed.


----------

